# Lortab prescription in Mexico



## tommympt

My wife and I are moving to Mexico soon. We plan to get an FM3 soon after arrival. My question has to do with prescription medication. I’m sure we won’t have any problem obtaining our blood pressure medication, acid reflux, and her asthma inhalers. My concern is the Lortab 10mg, 10-500 hydrocodon-acetaminophin I must take 3 times a day. Here in the US they are a schedule 3 controlled substance, a narcotic. They are not highly controlled as the stronger narcotics, which are schedule 2, but controlled none-the-less.
I really need them. Due to an on-the-job injury I’ve had to take these the past 8 years after back surgery and physical therapy could not reduce the pain enough to maintain a decent quality of life. Twice a year I visit my neurologist and get a prescription of 90 with 5 refills.
It is my understanding I shouldn’t have any problem at the border with the prescription in the original bottle and a copy of the original prescription from the doctor. 
Am I correct in this assumption? I know the prescription is not valid in Mexico, but does anyone know how difficult it is to find a doctor to write this prescription in Mexico. Does anyone know if the prescription can be written with 5 refills or would I have to visit the doctor every 30 days?
I’ve heard this medication may be difficult to get in Mexico, but surly it must be widely available for pain management. Truly it is not a very strong narcotic and it is arguably not physically addicting vs psychologically.
I really appreciate any feedback.

Tommy


----------



## RVGRINGO

Your assumptions are probably correct for the border crossing. 
In Mexico, there are doctors who specialize in pain management and they are the only ones who can write prescriptions for controlled substances, as you describe. Any GP can refer you to one, as can the farmacias. I do think they can write for a few refills, but you will have to 'consult' now and then.
I'm not familiar with the specific medication you use, but virtually everything, or something equal, is available in Mexico. The brand names may vary, as most medications are Mexican, European or Asian in manufacture and packaging. Costs are much less, in most cases, than in the USA, and farmacias will special order for you, often within 24 hours. So, bring your initial supply and then find your local requirements upon arrival.


----------



## tommympt

RVGRINGO said:


> Your assumptions are probably correct for the border crossing.
> In Mexico, there are doctors who specialize in pain management and they are the only ones who can write prescriptions for controlled substances, as you describe. Any GP can refer you to one, as can the farmacias. I do think they can write for a few refills, but you will have to 'consult' now and then.
> I'm not familiar with the specific medication you use, but virtually everything, or something equal, is available in Mexico. The brand names may vary, as most medications are Mexican, European or Asian in manufacture and packaging. Costs are much less, in most cases, than in the USA, and farmacias will special order for you, often within 24 hours. So, bring your initial supply and then find your local requirements upon arrival.


Thanks for the prompt reply, but it leaves me very curious. . When you said, only pain management doctors are the only ones who can write prescriptions for controlled substances, I assume you meant for long-term treatment as in my case.
What of a person with an injury such as a broken bone, severe cut or sprain, a case of shingles, recent painful dental procedure, etc.? Do they first have to visit an orthopedist, general practitioner or dentist to treat the cause, then go to a pain management specialist doctor to get a prescription for a few days to a week or two supply of a controlled substance such as hydrocodon? I imagine that is an expensive and time consuming nightmare to the patient.

Tommy


----------



## RVGRINGO

No, please don't read more into your concerns than necessary. Naturally, your physician can write for normal needs. It is, as you suspected, a pain management specialist who will treat and prescribe for more serious, long term needs.


----------



## tommympt

RVGRINGO said:


> No, please don't read more into your concerns than necessary. Naturally, your physician can write for normal needs. It is, as you suspected, a pain management specialist who will treat and prescribe for more serious, long term needs.


Thanks RV, that’s about how it is in the US too. My neurologist graduated from a medical school in Guadalajara many years ago. Perhaps he can recommend a PM Doc. in the Puebla area when I go in for my last visit before Mexico next month.


----------

